# Plow Storage After Use



## Rick B (Jan 19, 2020)

I have a UTV with a Warn winch attached via steel cable to the plow. After use should the plow rest on the garage concrete in order to take the tension off the cable (if it does) or should the plow be left raised off the ground? Does it matter?
Thanks


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Get yourself a safety chain with a clasp on the end for easy removal. Take the weight off the cable during long travel and storage


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Rick B said:


> I have a UTV with a Warn winch attached via steel cable to the plow. After use should the plow rest on the garage concrete in order to take the tension off the cable (if it does) or should the plow be left raised off the ground? Does it matter?
> Thanks


Always best to lower the plow to the groung when not in use, the suspension relaxes/unloads.
Also always good to hose things off after use if possible


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

BUFF said:


> Always best to lower the plow to the groung when not in use, the suspension relaxes/unloads.
> Also always good to hose things off after use if possible


Put a couple chunks of 2x4 under the edge, so the water can run off. Blade won't rust as fast.


----------



## Rick B (Jan 19, 2020)

Rick B said:


> I have a UTV with a Warn winch attached via steel cable to the plow. After use should the plow rest on the garage concrete in order to take the tension off the cable (if it does) or should the plow be left raised off the ground? Does it matter?
> Thanks


Good advice from everyone. Thanks for responding!
Rick


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

Spray the entire unit in wd-40, it won’t rust, it may collect a bit of dust but I’ve never had a problem with rust storing it outside in the weather all spring, summer and fall. I had mine for 3 seasons and it still looked new when I sold the truck.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

HadiCoop said:


> Spray the entire unit in wd-40, it won't rust, it may collect a bit of dust but I've never had a problem with rust storing it outside in the weather all spring, summer and fall. I had mine for 3 seasons and it still looked new when I sold the truck.


Just fyi WD40 attracts moisture...


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Attract moisture? I thought it was a Water Displacer formula-where it Is...water Isn’t?

We rinse all the plows immediately after use and I have pb wd or equivalent in a spray bottle to soakem down before and after use. Pretty rust free

Better than my buddy and his gallon garden sprayer of diesel and trans fluid!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cjames808 said:


> Attract moisture? I thought it was a Water Displacer formula-where it Is...water Isn't?
> 
> We rinse all the plows immediately after use and I have pb wd or equivalent in a spray bottle to soakem down before and after use. Pretty rust free
> 
> Better than my buddy and his gallon garden sprayer of diesel and trans fluid!


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just fyi WD40 attracts moisture...





Ajlawn1 said:


> Just fyi WD40 attracts moisture...


I was under the impression it acted as somewhat of a water repellant. My plow wasn't the only piece of equipment I've sprayed down before storage. Never had any issues with WD.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Fluid Film.... That's what I have used after bath for summer storage and before season begins. I hit everything that is metal. It works.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I stopped storing mine in the salt pile.....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I stopped storing mine in the salt pile.....


So how does this change affect of pre-plowing?


----------

